# Help...mac Artists/employees!!!



## s33lo (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone Heard Of This Elite Pro. School In Barcelona The Website Tells Me Its Sooo00oo Great But Is It Even Real? And Will Help Me Greatly When Applying To A Mac Counter In The Future? Greatly Appreciated.


-s33lo


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm not a MAC artist or employee..however I just enrolled in this school and will start soon..if you want I can update you on how it is.


----------

